# My Use Of Bullfrog Snot



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Guys;

This may be of interest. I did a test on Bullfrog Snot on my classic American Flyer vintage hirail branchline RR.

Results at: http://americanflyertrainsarethebest.blogspot.com/

Hope this is of help to fellow S Gaugers. Your results may vary. lol

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Interesting post. I'm curious how long it will last. Thanks!


----------

